# SCM vs FUMC vs IIMC



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi guys, as everyone knows there are only 3 decent medical colleges in Islamabad/Rawalpindi (excluding AMC) SCM, FUMC and IIMC. Could you guys please give your opinions here about these colleges faculty, curriculum, campus, teaching hospital and location. It would be a great help and I would really appreciate it.


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes I second that 
anyone?


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

I know scm has a better faculty than Fumc.... dont know much about iimc ..


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

But I think the curriculum is the same of SCM and FUMC. FUMC changed it in 08' or 09' I think......


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

mistahsupah said:


> But I think the curriculum is the same of SCM and FUMC. FUMC changed it in 08' or 09' I think......


yeah maybe, but im still pretty sure shifa's the best of the lot, followed by (some distance) either FUMC or iimc


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Just asked some people (med.students and med.teachers) around and they told me that Shifa or Foundation don't matter where you go. Both are quite similar. Shifa doesn't give you much clinical exposure and the faculty of Foundation is more experienced. The faculty of Shifa is from abroad but it doesn't have much experience. Both have the same system of study. I'm thinking both are the same too.....
IIMC well is kind of out of this league I guess......


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Okay, again, this is the kind of stuff that's known as hearsay. It has no basis whatsoever. Please *stop *spreading these types of generalizations around the forum. I'm sure I could go ask someone to tell me something bad about AKU as well, that doesn't doesn't mean it has any truth to it.

How much clinical exposure you get is up to you, regardless of what college you go to. The faculty doesn't have much experience? Where do people come up with this stuff? Who doesn't have experience? The entire faculty of like 500 doctors and teachers? They have internists and surgeons there who have practiced more than 30 years abroad. Somehow someone you know equated that with being inexperienced instead? 

Asking someone about a college or hospital in Pakistan is like asking someone about a mobile phone carrier. Everyone has their opinions on Jazz, Ufone, Mobilink, Telenor, Warid, etc, without actually knowing anything factual about them.

People are also quick to form opinions and then very hesitant to change them. What may have been true about a school or hospital ten years ago or even five years ago doesn't mean it's automatically true today.

Shifa has more graduates coming to the US to practice every year than any other school except AKU. Shifa sends more students for electives every year than any other school.


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

How many foreigners are there in Shifa? I bet Shifa has the most foreigners than any other college in Pakistan. Maybe that is why..... Shifa is a college which doesn't have a specific amount of seats for foreigners. I don't care about USMLE or people going to the US from Shifa, because Shifa has more US students than any other college. 
I guess your a Shifa student, eh?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

They don't have a specific amount of seats, meaning some years they only admit 2 foreigners and another year they won't admit any. One year they accepted 15 and that was the highest in ten years. I'm pretty sure last year it was less than five.

Not sure what this has to do with anything. They admit students who are qualified. If they get more local students who are more qualified than foreign students, then they won't admit any foreign students that year and I'd say that's a better policy than just always accepting a set number of foreigners.

And no, I'm not a Shifa student (irrelevant even if I was).


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for that info.... Because I thought they have the most..... Anyways I hope to get in SCM or FUMC..... If I get in Shifa should I apply to Foundation (give there tests) ? Or do you think Shifa would be better.....?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't actually know anything about FUMC, maybe someone else here can add some information for that school.

Personally, I think Shifa is the most progressive. They frequently change many aspects of their curriculum to provide more access and education to the students. It's my belief that they have much higher standards than the average medical school, local and foreign.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Unless it AKU it doesnt really matter that much where you do your mbbs from.... but going to shifa will probably make it easier to pass your plab or usmle, also easier adjustment when practising abroad...plus Shifa is a major big name Pakistani medical college along with AKU,Dow,KE,allama iqbal etc .... FUMC is not in the same league..


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

MastahRiz said:


> Shifa has more graduates coming to the US to practice every year than any other school except AKU. Shifa sends more students for electives every year than any other school....


@ mastahriz....Really?, how sure are you about that?, I knew shifa was good but I've never heard that about it... always thought after AKU, KE sent the most grads.... again, How sure are you? ...scm is like only 10-15 yrs old...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd say I'm at least 90% sure about that. KE does send a lot, so does RMC, but if anything I'd say Shifa is neck and neck with them if not ahead by a few. AKU probably sends the most. I'm not counting exact numbers though, so there is a chance I might be off. Guaranteed though there are at least 30 Shifa grads who are either in residency, done with steps, taking steps, or applying for residencies this year, all of who graduated within the past 3-4 years. I know them personally.

I don't however know about the number that comes from KE or RMC. I'm assuming AKU sends more just because they've always sent more than the rest.


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Can you please give us information that your 100% sure of, because at one point your saying they send more than any other college and at the other your saying you could be wrong, its quite confusing....
And over here in this thread you said that the foreign students are very less in Shifa and in another thread (Dow vs Shifa) your saying that *Usually you'll find more foreigners there as well, in both the student body and faculty which makes it a smoother transition for most*. Its really really confusing. Could you please try to say one thing and not change it.........

Could you please try to get old students from other med.colleges (AMC,IIMC,FUMC,RMC,KE,etc.) who could provide us information about there respective colleges because the only people I see over here are mostly from shifa(95%) who are telling us about Shifa, the rest are of Dow.....
It is medstudentz not Shifa studentz, eh?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

mistahsupah said:


> Can you please give us information that your 100% sure of, because at one point your saying they send more than any other college and at the other your saying you could be wrong, its quite confusing....
> And over here in this thread you said that the foreign students are very less in Shifa and in another thread (Dow vs Shifa) your saying that *Usually you'll find more foreigners there as well, in both the student body and faculty which makes it a smoother transition for most*. Its really really confusing. Could you please try to say one thing and not change it.........


If you keep taking things out of context, then yes, you will be really, really confused. If I compare the number of foreigners from Shifa to Dow, that has nothing to do with Shifa being compared to the schools mentioned in this thread, eg FUMC and IIMC. I don't understand how this isn't already clear.

If I say that I have a good idea about something, that means exactly that, that it's an assumption based on experience or past trends, however I am not passing it off as fact and that is all I try to prevent others from doing as well. This is not to be taken personally.



mistahsupah said:


> Could you please try to get old students from other med.colleges (AMC,IIMC,FUMC,RMC,KE,etc.) who could provide us information about there respective colleges because the only people I see over here are mostly from shifa(95%) who are telling us about Shifa, the rest are of Dow.....
> It is medstudentz not Shifa studentz, eh?


There are plenty of students from other medical colleges, some are not always as active as others.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

compering colleges to each other will confuse you all to choose any college at time. your college depends on you, you are not depend on it. You can make it better palce to live and you can make it worse. When you are living it, the behind position of your college shows other that how you lived in it how you spend your 4-5 years in it. Every college around the world are vary from each other. All have diffrent ways of education which some pople like them and some don't. thats how opinions come out in the computers. Its all depend on you. Good luck to all and Allah may help you


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

shifa all the way 

shifa is way better than iimc and fumc


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^ I agree. had a look at the FUMC faculty .... credentials arent nearly as good as the Shifa faculty and everyone knows shifa has a better hospital. It also has better national and international recognition..


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

had a look at fumc the campus is absolutely great compared to scm and iimc. the fauji foundation hospital is also very good with modern facilities, work is going on there for the hospitals extension which will make it a 1200 bed hospital! also researched on its curriculum its the same as scm! in my opinion scm or fumc not much of a difference!


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Well there are no exact stats about how many students go abroad from a certain college.
But my Teacher was saying that out of 2000 annual graduates of govt medical colleges of Punjab.(KE,AIMC,RMC,Nishter etc)
Almost 500 get Govt Job here in Pakistan.200-250 make it to abroad.
I know thats a Vague statement,but this is what i know so thought to share it.


----------



## xhedwig (Sep 27, 2010)

Speaking of, where do you find FUMC's curriculum?


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

xhedwig said:


> Speaking of, where do you find FUMC's curriculum?


prospectus


----------



## amz (Oct 17, 2010)

what about iimc??


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

amz said:


> what about iimc??


well actually i haven't heard anything good about islamic but i dont know for sure! but it is comparatively old and a lot of batches have graduated from there


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

amz said:


> what about iimc??


Its the oldest Private Medical College in Islamabad. Pretty good. Its older than Shifa, FUMC, etc.


----------



## amz (Oct 17, 2010)

what about the faculty and the teaching method at IIMC?


----------

